# ipod lit-il le mp4?



## xou (4 Août 2002)

Tout est dans la question! Pour savoir si ca vaut le coup d'encoder mes disques en mp4 ( AAC ) pour les écouter sur ipod ( du moins voir si le format est à la hauteur des attentes... ) 

Merci


----------



## ficelle (4 Août 2002)

pas de AAC sur le iPod pour le moment.
une mise à jour doit arriver ces jours ci, mais je crois qu'elle est déstinée à suporter les  nouvelles fonctions de itune ainsi que iCal.
a+


----------



## xou (4 Août 2002)

Zut.
Bon je vais continuer d'utiliser LAME alors pour encoder. C'est ce qu'il y a de mieux il paraît. Ogg Vorbis est très encensé aussi apparemment.


----------



## brome (6 Août 2002)

Oui, le format Ogg est pas mal, mais l'iPod ne sait pas le lire. iTunes non plus apparemment.
Par contre tu pourras lire tes fichiers avec Audion (quit lit aussi le MP3pro d'ailleurs).


----------

